# 300  Projekt Poison 20



## Deleted234438 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich in letzter Zeit weniger aktiv hier im Kinderforum war, wird es wieder mal Zeit, was neues vorzustellen.

Wie der Titel schon sagt, besteht meine Herausforderung darin, ein 20 Zoll Kinderrad für maximal 300  aufzubauen. Dass es kein 6 Kilo Rad wird, ist klar, Ziel ist aber, das Rad auf maximal 8,5 kg. zu bringen.

Was ich euch schon mal verraten kann: wir bauen identische Räder zu dritt auf, weil jeder einen Jungen im Alter zwischen 4 und 5 Jahren hat und es sollen mehr als 3 Räder gebaut werden, damit Teile möglichst versandkostenfrei bestellt werden können, und JA, wir sind bescheuert und gehen das Risiko ein, auf den Rädern sitzen zu bleiben, falls sich kein Interessent finden sollte.

In Planung sind:

- 9-Gang mit Sram X5 Schaltwerk
- Kurbel möglichst von Sinz oder Redline
- beim ganzen Rest hoffe ich auf den ein oder anderen Tipp von euch

Rahmen: sollte jedem hier im Forum bekannt sein, natürlich der Ethanol!

Was meint ihr, machbar oder nicht? Wenn nicht, ist es eh zu spät, Projekt hat begonnen und die ersten Teile sind da.


----------



## superseven77 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Ich wünsche Dir das es klappt.
Glaube aber nicht.
Teile vorhanden oder kaufst Du alles neu/gebraucht ein?

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (4. Dezember 2013)

Warum ausgerechnet so ein riesiges SRAM Schaltwerk?
Ich halte persÃ¶nlich sowieso nichts von den ganzen SRAM Zeug

In meinen Augen besser geeignet und gÃ¼nstiger

Shimano Sora 19.95â¬


----------



## BOOZE (4. Dezember 2013)

Pedale 3,43â¬

Laufrad VR 19.95â¬

Laufrad VR oder HR je 17.90â¬


----------



## BOOZE (4. Dezember 2013)

Aber mit der Gabel wird es kritisch. 
don´t know


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Dezember 2013)

Das X5 Schaltwerk ist schon da, von der Größe her gehts, ist nicht die lange Ausführung.


----------



## BOOZE (4. Dezember 2013)

Lenker 7,99

Sattelstütze 7,99

Sattel 2.99


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Dezember 2013)

Sattelstütze ist interessant, danke dir!

Und so wird die Farbe aussehen, angelehnt an das schöne blau von commencal oder Kania.


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Wird, wie gesagt, eng mit 300 Flocken. Habt Ihr den Rahmen bei Poison beschichten lassen? Dann wären es schon 80 für den Rahmen. Gabeln gibt es vielleicht günstig beim Radhändler um die Ecke, ansonsten war das schwierig.

Wieviel Zeit habt Ihr denn?

Ebay Kleinanzeigen ist oft lukrativer als Ebay. Manchmal werden da ganze Gruppen günstig verkauft.

Oliver


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wird auf jeden Fall eine Herausforderung, Rahmen wird bei einem Pulverer bei uns im Ort gemacht und wird wahrscheinlich günstiger ausfallen, als bei Poison.


----------



## trolliver (4. Dezember 2013)

Günstiger als 30 Euro (dann ohne Klarpulverung) ? Das wäre beachtlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Dezember 2013)

Wenn wir fertig sind, werde ich eine komplette Kostenauflistung über jedes Teil machen.


Die Teile sind schon mal da, weitere sind bestellt und kommen in den nächsten Tagen an.


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Dezember 2013)

superseven77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir das es klappt.
> Glaube aber nicht.
> ...




Es kommen nur Neuteile zum Einsatz, Teile waren am Anfang keine vorhanden.


----------



## BOOZE (5. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, aber die Teile sehen nicht nach einem 300 Rad aus!
Das ist ja schon ausserhalb der Wertung.

Ich bin raus.


----------



## michfisch (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi.
Ich würde meinen Ethanol auch noch gern pulvern lassen. Was verlangt dein Beschichter dafür? 
Evtl. kommen wir da irgendwie zusammen,  melde dich mal bei mir. 
Gruß M


----------



## Deleted234438 (5. Dezember 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Teile sehen nicht nach einem 300 Rad aus!
> Das ist ja schon ausserhalb der Wertung.
> 
> Ich bin raus.



Ja, wird knapp, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es klappen wird.


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2013)

Auf die Kostenaufgliederung bin ich gespannt. Jedenfalls ein Ehrgeiziges Projekt. Was erwartest du für ein Gesamtgewicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde gern auf 8,5 kg kommen. 

Übrigens werden wir manchmal mehr Teile bestellen, als benötigt, z.B haben wir einige von den Pedalen übrig, die günstig abgegeben werden können.


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2013)

es gibt einen Suche/Verkaufe-Thread, pack doch dort mal rein, was überig ist.


----------



## oliverb. (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ihr damit fertig seid könnt ihr mir für nen Hunderter mehr ein 24er mit Federgabel unter 10 kg zusammenbauen? Habt auch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr Oktober


----------



## trolliver (5. Dezember 2013)

Was soll der Hunderter sein? Arbeitslohn oder Mehrausgabe für die Gabel?


----------



## oliverb. (5. Dezember 2013)

das dürfen sie sich dann aussuchen


----------



## Roelof (6. Dezember 2013)

@oliverb. Mach doch ein eigenes Thema auf mit einer Blanko Teileliste. Ein paar Schrauber werden dir ihre Empfehlungen posten, du wählst dann aus und bestellst das Zeug. Wenn das Projekt stimmig ausschaut, findet sich sicher ein Schrauber der es dir zusammen baut oder du versuchst es selbst.  ich hole mir die Leute am liebsten ins Haus und lasse sie selbst unter Anleitung schrauben. Learning by doing sozusagen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (6. Dezember 2013)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Wenn ihr damit fertig seid könnt ihr mir für nen Hunderter mehr ein 24er mit Federgabel unter 10 kg zusammenbauen? Habt auch Zeit bis nächstes Jahr Oktober



Da müssen wir uns in 3 Jahren nochmal unterhalten


----------



## trolliver (6. Dezember 2013)

Ah, du planst auch drei Jahre Nutzungszeit für das 20er. Das beruhigt mich etwas...


----------



## Roelof (6. Dezember 2013)

3 Jahre? ich hoffe ihr habt Recht!  Ostern 2017 hört sich für die Neuausgabe vom 24er gut an...


----------



## Deleted234438 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ausversehen habe ich mit dem 24 Zoll Projekt schon angefangen, Frau hats erlaubt, selbst schuld, hätte es mir auch verbieten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (6. Dezember 2013)

Zurück zum Thema, Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind da, hoffe dass morgen weitere Teile kommen.


----------



## BOOZE (6. Dezember 2013)

Schreib doch einfach mal die Preise dazu, was das alles so kostet!
Mir entschliesst sich die ganze Geschichte nicht so ganz bisher?
Dann hätten andere Leser auch die Möglichkeit das selber nachzubauen und könnten sich an den Preisen für so ein Aufbau orientieren.


----------



## Y_G (7. Dezember 2013)

ist die Mosso eine 26"?


----------



## superseven77 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo


 @Y_G
Ja die Mosso Gabel ist für 26".
Preis/Leistung unschlagbar. 
Ich habe für meine damals 54  incl. Versand bezahlt, bei einem Gewicht von ca.650g.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## drehvial (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich will hier niemandem den SpaÃ verderben, aber:
300 â¬ fÃ¼r das komplette Rad werden das nie und nimmer, es sei denn ihr bekommt die Teile fÃ¼r den halben Preis (und selbst dann kÃ¶nnte es knapp werden, wenn Pedale fÃ¼r 30 â¬ zum Einsatz kommen und ein Schaltwerk in der gleichen Kategorie). Ich habe mal versucht eine Budget-Version zusammenzustellen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386073&page=9
Das Ergebnis sind 450 â¬ ohne Rahmen und Gabel, dabei aber nur x3 Schaltwerk, Pedale fÃ¼r 15â¬ und einfache Deore-Naben.

SchÃ¶ne RÃ¤der werden es sicher, Eure Jungs werden richtig Freude haben, und wenn die RÃ¤der gut gepflegt werden liegt der Wertverlust sogar deutlich unter 300â¬; aber verratet trotzdem mal Eurer Rezept wie ihr auf den Zielpreis kommen wollt.

drehvial

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386073&page=9


----------



## Deleted234438 (8. Dezember 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach mal die Preise dazu, was das alles so kostet!
> Mir entschliesst sich die ganze Geschichte nicht so ganz bisher?
> Dann hätten andere Leser auch die Möglichkeit das selber nachzubauen und könnten sich an den Preisen für so ein Aufbau orientieren.



Ich erstelle demnächst eine Liste.


----------



## Deleted234438 (27. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten ist vorbei, wird Zeit für ein kleines Update, der Sattel dürfte den meisten hier bekannt sein.


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Januar 2014)

Blöde Neuigkeit, habe Sram Drehgriffe bei Profirad bestellt, ist schon ne Weile her, nach dem ich 2 Monate telefonisch und per Email hingehalten und belogen worden bin, kam heute die Email, dass Profirad.de pleite ist, telefonisch hat man mir dann erklärt, dass ich wohl nie wieder was vom Geld sehen werde.


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2014)

Um wieviel Kohle ging es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Januar 2014)

Es ging um knapp 130 €, ist zu verkraften, was mich sehr ärgert, ist die Art wie mit mir umgegangen wurde. Bezahlt habe ich per Paypal, Status der Ware: lieferbar, nach einigen Tagen erhielt ich eine mail mit einem neuen Liefertermin, die mail mit dem neuen Liefertermin wiederholte sich solange, bis 45 Tage um waren, solange gilt bei paypal der Käuferschutz und ab da erhielt ich keine Mails mehr. Am Telefon wurde verschwiegen, bzw. gelogen, nach 5 Anrufen in 7 Tagen erhielt ich dann heute die Mail, dass profirad.de insolvent ist. Ganz besonders bitter: betroffen sind diejenigen, die bis zum 30. Oktober bestellt haben, danach läuft das ganze Geschäft wieder wie gewohnt weiter, ich hab am 30. bestellt...


----------



## trolliver (14. Januar 2014)

Echt ärgerlich. 130,- für Drehgriffe? Wußte gar nicht, daß es sowas gibt. Aber die waren doch sicher nicht für das 300€-Rad, sonst wäre der Rahmen ja gleich gesprengt. 130,- weg finde ich schon sehr schmerzhaft.

Oliver


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Januar 2014)

wir bauen ja mehrere Räder auf, ein Griff kostet normalerweise ca. 13 €.


----------



## Taurus1 (14. Januar 2014)

was sagt paypal dazu? Ich wuerde denen mal den Fall schildern und gegebenenfalls die Mails weiterleiten. Vielleicht bringts ja was.


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Januar 2014)

Der Käuferschutz beträgt bei paypal nur 45 Tage, habs heute trotzdem versucht, aber nach über 20 Min. Warteschleife entnervt aufgegeben, später noch mal angerufen, aber auch da kein Durchkommen, ich schreib die mal an, versuchen kann mans ja. Emails von Profirad hab ich zum Glück noch alle, es lässt sich leicht nachweisen, was für eine krumme Tour dort gefahren wurde.


----------



## michfisch (14. Januar 2014)

Nach 20 Tagen hätte ich mein Geld per PayPal zurückerstatten lassen. Und wo anders bestellt. 
Man lernt aber nie aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Januar 2014)

Lehrgeld halt, beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig zurückbuchen, bei profirad.de hätte ich so eine miese Masche im Leben nicht erwartet.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Januar 2014)

Blöd gelaufen, Beileid. Mir ist durch I. des Arbeitgebers ein größerer 4stelliger Betrag verloren gegangen. 

Seit wann weißt Du von der Insolvenz? Das geistert schon seit längerer Zeit im Netz rum. Falls man sowas mitbekommt, direkt von paypal zurückbuchen lassen. Wunder mich, dass paypal sowas nicht automatisch mitbekommt.


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Januar 2014)

Von der Insolvenz hab ich erst heute per Email erfahren, auch wenn der Liefertermin laufend verschoben wurde, hab ich mir keine großen Sorgen gemacht, da profirad in Deutschand zu den größeren Onlineshops gehört und eigentlich recht seriös war.

Naja was solls, Projekt geht weiter, 300 € werden weiterhin angepeilt und ich kann euch sagen, dass es bis jetzt gut aussieht, wenn man die 130 € nicht mit einberechnet. Größtes Problem ist aktuell, eine Redlinekurbel zu bekommen.


----------



## trolliver (14. Januar 2014)

In welcher Länge denn? Wurde letztens hier gepostet, wo die in 130mm für ~30 Euro zu bekommen waren.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich finde das Verhalten hochgradig unseriös. In diesem Fall Absicht zu unterstellen ist wohl nicht sehr weit hergeholt. Wobei ich mich frage, ob bei rechtzeitiger Rückforderung nicht paypal auf den Kosten sitzenbleiben würde. Von einer insolventen Firma bekommen sie normal auch nix zurück. Profirad hat das Geld so oder so.

Würde die 130 Eur auch nicht in die Projektkosten einrechnen.


----------



## Roelof (15. Januar 2014)

Meld deine Forderung trotzdem in die Insolvenz hinein. Vielleicht bekommst du zumindest einen Teil davon zurück... wenn du einen Rechtsschutz hast, ab damit zu ihm. Frist endet am 6.2.2014


----------



## michfisch (15. Januar 2014)

jenka schrieb:


> Von der Insolvenz hab ich erst heute per Email erfahren, auch wenn der Liefertermin laufend verschoben wurde, hab ich mir keine großen Sorgen gemacht, da profirad in Deutschand zu den größeren Onlineshops gehört und eigentlich recht seriös war.
> 
> Naja was solls, Projekt geht weiter, 300 € werden weiterhin angepeilt und ich kann euch sagen, dass es bis jetzt gut aussieht, wenn man die 130 € nicht mit einberechnet. Größtes Problem ist aktuell, eine Redlinekurbel zu bekommen.


Du musst die 130€ mit einrechnen! Hast ja gepostet, dass 1 Griff umgerechnet nur 13€ kostet. Dann rechne doch zumindest 13€ pro Rad ein!


----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Januar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> In welcher Länge denn? Wurde letztens hier gepostet, wo die in 130mm für ~30 Euro zu bekommen waren.



In 130 mm, die werden zwar von diversen Händlern angeboten, z.T. mit dem Status lieferbar, sobald man aber bestellt, heisst es Liefertermin auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben o. ä.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Januar 2014)

Möglicherweise liegt es an der angefragten Menge. Von solch Spezialteilen hat keiner viel rumliegen und wenn der Importeur auch nix hat, gibts genau das Ergebnis... Ausnahme sind natürlich Sonderposten wie öfters bei CNC oder CRC angeboten. Da muss man aber Glück haben, dass man genau dann was passendes findet wenn mans braucht oder man kauft vorausschauend vorab. Passenden Keller und Geldesel natürlich vorausgesetzt...


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2014)

Als ich meine bestellt habe, bekam ich auch eine Mail, sie sei nicht mehr als Vierkant vorrätig, aber in ISIS, ob ich die haben wollte, gleicher Preis, gleiche Länge. Habe ich gemacht. Passendes Lager muß sowieso noch dazugekauft werden. War bei endo-bikes.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Januar 2014)

Endo-bikes ist im Moment auch so eine Geschichte, hab dort vor über einer Woche bestellt, aber keine Bestätigungsmail erhalten, telefonisch sind sie nicht zu erreichen und auf meine Email hat auch keiner geantwortet, bei fahrradsaturn das Gleiche, gestern versucht anzurufen, und auf eine Antwort per Email warte ich auch seit gestern, die Woche ist verhext oder so


----------



## trolliver (15. Januar 2014)

Hm. Sieht ja fast so aus, als könnte man derzeit einige Radteilehändler in Zukunft nur noch mit Vorsicht hinzuziehen. Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich bislang mit CNC, Kurbelix und Gingko (nicht vollständig, waren auch noch andere dabei, aber das sind die häufigsten) gemacht, sowohl per Mail als auch telefonisch. Endo-bikes hat sich bei mir vor einer Woche auch gut verhalten und schnell versandt.


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Geht´s denn bei euch weiter, oder ist das Projekt nicht mehr realisierbar??
Eingeschlafen oder komplett gecancelt?
gruss Michael


----------



## Deleted234438 (19. Februar 2014)

Projekt stockt gerade, weil keiner Kurbeln liefern kann, bis jetzt habe ich bei tretwerk, endobike und fahrradsaturn bestellt oder versucht zu bestellen, hat jemand noch eine Adresse?


----------



## michfisch (19. Februar 2014)

Was braucht ihr denn in was für einer Länge?


----------



## Deleted234438 (19. Februar 2014)

Redline in 130 mm, bei tretwerk habe ich schon im November bestellt, zuletzt wurde mir zugesichert, dass die Kurbeln ab dem 14.02. lieferbar sind, allerdings sind sie immer noch nicht bei tretwerk angetroffen.


----------



## Jurriaan (12. März 2014)

Habe sie ein Gabel gefunden? Ich suche auch ein 20 zoll Gabel.


----------



## michfisch (12. März 2014)

Jurriaan schrieb:


> Habe sie ein Gabel gefunden? Ich suche auch ein 20 zoll Gabel.


Was wird denn gesucht?
1zoll, 1 1/8", starr oder federgabel?
Angaben wären ganz gut.


----------



## Jurriaan (12. März 2014)

Starrgabel, 1 oder 1 1/8 zoll weiss ich noch nicht. Jetzt habe ich noch kein 20 zoll bike.

Vielleicht ein Merida 620, Scott, Trek MT60.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (13. März 2014)

Hä, helft mir mal!
wenn ich noch kein Bike habe und weiss auch noch nicht welches, warum suche ich dann schon eine Gabel?
Das ist @Jenka´s Fred bitte unter Teilesuche nochmal!!
Freihalten für wichtigere Dinge.
Gruss Michael


----------



## Deleted234438 (13. März 2014)

Zur Gabel kann ich grad aus Zeitgründen nichts sagen, muss jetzt zur Schicht, aber das Bild muss ich schnell loswerden:


----------



## michfisch (13. März 2014)

sehr leeeeeeecker!
Kostet? gewicht?


----------



## drehvial (13. März 2014)

Die Redline-Kurbel hat bei 130mm 430g Kostenpunkt war zumindest im letzten jahr bei 30€


----------



## trifi70 (13. März 2014)

Denk ma, der Preis war wegen Stückzahl sogar besser. Sieht schick aus. Ist jetzt eine Komplettlieferung gekommen, oder nur ein "Muster", damits überhaupt weitergehen kann?


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. März 2014)

Leider nur eine einzige aus den USA, relativ günstig für ca. 46 euro inkl. aller Kosten, Gewicht laut meiner Küchenwaage 423 Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2014)

Das ist natürlich sehr schade. Seht ihr noch eine realistische Chance, das Projekt wie geplant fertig zu bekommen?


----------



## hakenschlag (14. März 2014)

hier gibt es bei ebay eine 140 mm kurbel , falls noch jemand was braucht.

1http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kurbel-Kurbelgarnitur-Kinderrad-140-mm-5-Arm-LK-110-ahnlich-Redline-Sinz-/221390621244?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item338be8ca3c


----------



## wap (14. März 2014)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> hier gibt es bei ebay eine 140 mm kurbel , falls noch



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist jenka da selbst der Verkäufer ;-) 
(wenn ja: Was spricht eigentlich gegen die Funn am Poison)


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. März 2014)

Ja, ist meine, 140 mm sind mir zu lang an einem 20 Zoll Rad, wir brauchen nur das Kettenblatt und die Schrauben.


----------



## turboquattro (28. Juli 2014)

Ist das Thema tot oder geht es noch weiter?


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. Juli 2014)

nach meiner Kenntnis sind die Räder fertig und werden gefahren

Jenka wollte nach seinem Urlaub was dazu schreiben


----------



## Taurus1 (20. August 2014)

***mal hochschieb***

war schon länger nicht mehr hier, gibt es mittlerweile was neues? Ein paar Bilder un Eckdaten vielleicht, wenn wilrklich schon eins oder mehrere fertig sind?


----------



## bernd e (1. September 2014)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> nach meiner Kenntnis sind die Räder fertig und werden gefahren
> 
> Jenka wollte nach seinem Urlaub was dazu schreiben



Urlaub sollte rum sein, mich würde auch das Ergebnis (Bild, Liste, Gewicht(e), Preis(e) ...) jucken. Auf mich kommt das diesen Winter auch zu und bin schon stöbern und überlegen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (1. September 2014)

Hallo, melde mich am Wochenende mit Bildern, einige Zahlen vorab, es sind 8,8 kg und 326 Euro geworden, mehr am Wochenende!


----------



## bernd e (2. September 2014)

Wie bist du an den Rahmen gekommen? Im Poison-Shop gibt es den eigentlich nicht einzeln (nicht gefunden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## APBAP (2. September 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Wie bist du an den Rahmen gekommen? Im Poison-Shop gibt es den eigentlich nicht einzeln (nicht gefunden).


Hier gibt es noch welche Ethanol Kids Rahmen 20". Falls Du einen Rahmen suchst und es nicht unbedingt Poison sein soll, habe ich noch einen Kona Makena Rahmen im wunderschönen Blau.


----------



## bernd e (2. September 2014)

Danke für deinen Hinweis. Jetzt muss ich mal Teile aus dem Keller und Teile die benötigt werden kalkulieren .


----------



## Deleted234438 (7. September 2014)




----------



## KIV (7. September 2014)

Aha, Dein Sohn heißt 'Scott'..! Seid Ihr Engländer/Schotten..?







Schönes Rädchen!


----------



## Roelof (7. September 2014)

Kann man handhaben wie man will, ich würde mir nicht erlauben eine fremde Marke drauf zu klopfen.

@jenka wärst du so nett und stellst noch eine Liste der verbauten Teile online? Danke!


----------



## Deleted234438 (7. September 2014)

Eine Liste ist leider zusammen mit dem Laptop verstorben, aber wenn jemand speziell über das ein oder andere Teil wissen will, kann mich anschreiben, viell. hab ich es noch im Kopf.


----------



## bernd e (8. September 2014)

Gesamtkosten und Gewicht wird aber im persönlichen Speicher sicher noch vorhanden sein. Ich hatte mal die Kosten überschlagen und bin bei mir auf gut 400 Euro gekommen, obwohl ich noch Restteile aus dem Keller ohne Preis dabei hab. Somit nicht Wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Cyborg (8. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Kann man handhaben wie man will, ich würde mir nicht erlauben eine fremde Marke drauf zu klopfen.


Das ist doch nur die Werbung für Scott bzw. frühe Kundenbindung.


----------

